# Reflections, metal and flame



## edstreet (Jan 3, 2014)

Light source is consistent, to the left top corner.

Note the direction of the objects and the reflections they produce.


These are bad.











Moved slightly.





could go either way





These are good but note the direction of the insert and body and then note the reflection on each surface.  Good classic example of reflection control.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 4, 2014)

Some CaC2 (Calcium Carbide)






add water in the lower chamber on a manual drip system ...


----------

